# lbs/ft



## steve-aka (Sep 5, 2009)

I work at a hospital, and yesterday whilst setting up a piece of equipment in the OR I overheard the surgeon talking about a large and short patient he had. Unfortunately the talk was rather derogatory, (it really is quite depressing the amount of smack some of the people on the surgical team spew - especially the doctors - when the patient is under anesthesia, but that is a subject for another day).

At any rate, he had estimated how many pounds per foot this patient was. I can't remember what that estimate was but I was rather intrigued by this concept and thought it might be a fun and interesting thread here where we could deflate the defamatory sting and make it our own prideful and positive thing. 

To get things started, here is my lbs/ft statistic: ~31.7 lbs/ft at 6.3 feet of total height.


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 5, 2009)

Alright, I'll take that weight/height ratio challenge and I am a voluptuous 
55.7 lbs per foot at 5.6 feet tall.
Next?


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2009)

wouldn't it have been easier to just say: give me your height & weight stats pls


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 5, 2009)

Suze said:


> wouldn't it have been easier to just say: give me your height & weight stats pls



Sure, but that wouldn't have been as wacky...


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 5, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Sure, but that wouldn't have been as wacky...



Wackiness; the heart of any good weight board thread. :bow:


----------



## Teleute (Sep 5, 2009)

Hee, I like looking at it this way! I'm at 47.3


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 5, 2009)

44.2 here. 



Suze said:


> wouldn't it have been easier to just say: give me your height & weight stats pls


It's a statistical measure. I think it's the precursor to BMI - they probably crunched the insurance numbers and noticed some correlation to incidence of something and weight over height.


----------



## VVET (Sep 5, 2009)

Only 33.6# here


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 6, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Wackiness; the heart of any good weight board thread. :bow:



Love this...
However, Mr. Media I noticed that you did not do the math? Holding out or just shy?


----------



## montuemon (Sep 6, 2009)

if I did the math right about 30


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 6, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Love this...
> However, Mr. Media I noticed that you did not do the math? Holding out or just shy?



35.27 lb/ft


----------



## comaseason (Sep 6, 2009)

Suze said:


> wouldn't it have been easier to just say: give me your height & weight stats pls



Yeah... who wants to be bothered with all those pesky extra words.

Brevity is the language of kings Steve, remember that lest your story become tiresome. 

Forty-three point four zero pounds for each foot in my body.


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 6, 2009)

I just love my cool number 69 :eat2: per foot


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 6, 2009)

@ 5'9"... I'm 75.8 lbs per foot or 6.5 lbs per inch.

That is also based on what I weighed back in like.. September of last year, and I think I have lost a little recently so who knows.

But what ever. I think that 75.8 is PLENTY haha


----------



## Weeze (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 53.194


or somewhere there about


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 6, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Yeah... who wants to be bothered with all those pesky extra words.
> 
> Brevity is the language of kings Steve, remember that lest your story become tiresome.
> 
> Forty-three point four zero pounds for each foot in my body.



Ah, come now, Laura, you should know me well enough by now to be aware of my tiresome ways and that the only thing brief about me is my underwear...er, on second thought, maybe you didn't know that latter factoid. Never mind...


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 6, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> I just love my cool number 69 :eat2: per foot



You so win for the coolest number! I bow before you. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure if I did the math right....

50.64 lbs per foot

(270 @ 5' 4") divided 270 by 64 inches- then multiplied that number by 12


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 6, 2009)

28.68 lbs/ft. I'm tiny.:blush: (5'9" 165 lbs)


----------



## SweetNYLady (Sep 6, 2009)

54.8 lbs per luscious inch, baybay!


----------



## comaseason (Sep 6, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Ah, come now, Laura, you should know me well enough by now to be aware of my tiresome ways and that the only thing brief about me is my underwear...er, on second thought, maybe you didn't know that latter factoid. Never mind...



Factoid: The only thing tiresome about you Steve is your love of the Shag*g*s.

That one is for me and Debz.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 7, 2009)

my uncle was going under sedation for surgery and he says that before he went under he heard the surgeon say "ok lets cut this fat bastard open"


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 7, 2009)

I am 75.88 lbs per foot!! :smitten:


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 7, 2009)

25.4 lbs/ft or 2.12 lbs/inch.......................I don't score well lol


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 7, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Factoid: The only thing tiresome about you Steve is your love of the Shag*g*s.
> 
> That one is for me and Debz.



Ah the Shaggs, I am so glad we feel the same about this band!


----------



## theladypoet (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm weighing in at 48.69 lb per foot, if I didn't fubar the math.


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 7, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Factoid: The only thing tiresome about you Steve is your love of the Shag*g*s.
> 
> That one is for me and Debz.



Oh, believe me, Laura, I've got music WAAAAAAAAAY better/worse than The Shaggs. I guess I'll just havta break it out this Sat. at my b-day partay! 

(BTW, glad*d* to see you've got the extra 'g' in there)


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 7, 2009)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> 28.68 lbs/ft. I'm tiny.:blush: (5'9" 165 lbs)



Yep, tiny indeed, but, hey, it takes all kinds! When I met my wife almost 20 years ago (YE, GODS!), I was the same height I am now, 6'4" tall, but weighed a mere 180 lbs. That made me only ~28.4 lbs/ft back in 1990, seven inches taller than you but essentially the same poundage per foot. Yeah, I was downright emaciated. Good thing my wife made it her goal to fatten me up to my current heftiness of 200 lbs. so I wouldn't blow away in a strong wind!


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 7, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> It's a statistical measure. I think it's the precursor to BMI - they probably crunched the insurance numbers and noticed some correlation to incidence of something and weight over height.



Yep, it's the correlation of the amount of lbs/ft one has to the amount of bigoted remarks one attracts because of it.

BMI = Bullshit Measurement Index


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 7, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> my uncle was going under sedation for surgery and he says that before he went under he heard the surgeon say "ok lets cut this fat bastard open"



I can't remember what the exact statistic was but I read recently that something like one in 50,000 people under anesthesia remember everything said during their surgery. Creeeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 10, 2009)

I am at 33.9 lbs of muscle per foot! I wish muscle, LOL!


----------



## Adrian (Sep 14, 2009)

My weight per foot is 34.2 lbs-ft., 205 lbs on a 6 ft-½in frame.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 16, 2009)

62.2 lb/ft.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 16, 2009)

58.28 
if I did the math right


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like that I was in accelerated math my entire life & I'm taking college stats right now which is a mildly difficult class and yet I come to this thread and I like triple guessed myself on my math. dividin iz hrd.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2009)

37.5.

TFG: any time I have to do math with imperial measurements I worry about messing it up!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 16, 2009)

When I first read this, I thought we were talking ft/lbs... I was going to brag about my torque wrench collection.... my bad... 


I'm approx. 33 lb/ft


----------



## kilchsgray (Sep 16, 2009)

MzDeeZyre said:


> I am 75.88 lbs per foot!! :smitten:



Did some quick math and discovered my SSBBWife is an 81. And don't think I don't appreciate it!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm ~50.98 lbs/ft at 5' 10"


----------



## bigtim59 (Sep 17, 2009)

50 lbs per ft. 6 ft tall


----------



## randomguy254 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm at 29.88 pounds per foot. 183 lbs at 6 feet 1 1/2. Straight muscle haha  never thought about that stat before...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2009)

96.8. What do I win?


----------



## buttbooger (Sep 27, 2009)

only 32.81 here.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 27, 2009)

52.7.. wow I'm up there~


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 29, 2009)

Neat measurement... I think I prefer this to BMI, which I don't really understand what it means.

My lbs/ft is 54.3.

Brenda


----------



## IszyStone (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm 45.45 @ 5'2"


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 96.8. What do I win?



Mine's not so spectacular, but by Jenny Craig's scales, on July 3, 2009, my girlfriend is 116.38 lbs/ft. and 5'3" tall. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 2, 2009)

Jenny Craig's scales go past 600 pounds? That surprises me.


----------



## JohnWylde (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditto Steve

I work out my quotient at 32 or possibly even 31.8 depending whether I use 6'3'' or 6'3.5''

But my gf can boast around 97.00 according to my calculations!

John W



steve-aka said:


> I work at a hospital, and yesterday whilst setting up a piece of equipment in the OR I overheard the surgeon talking about a large and short patient he had. Unfortunately the talk was rather derogatory, (it really is quite depressing the amount of smack some of the people on the surgical team spew - especially the doctors - when the patient is under anesthesia, but that is a subject for another day).
> 
> At any rate, he had estimated how many pounds per foot this patient was. I can't remember what that estimate was but I was rather intrigued by this concept and thought it might be a fun and interesting thread here where we could deflate the defamatory sting and make it our own prideful and positive thing.
> 
> To get things started, here is my lbs/ft statistic: ~31.7 lbs/ft at 6.3 feet of total height.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 7, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jenny Craig's scales go past 600 pounds? That surprises me.



Actually, no.. they're scales quit at 600. But one of their client's was a man who was 700+ and he had a scale that goes to 1,000lbs and was nice enough to bring it down.. although my g/f couldn't stop talking about how 'gorgeous' he was...


----------



## Flabulous (Oct 16, 2009)

38.5 I believe (5'7")


----------



## largebob280 (Oct 16, 2009)

48.46, down from a high of 51.54 about six months ago (6'6")


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 18, 2009)

*I'm 5'0 and I'm 142-145lbs I don't know what it is in Per sq foot or anything like that*


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 18, 2009)

im at 56.61 :wubu: not as high of a number as it thought haha


----------



## pudgy (Oct 19, 2009)

A meager 26.25 lbs/ft.  I should work on this!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 21, 2009)

At 5ft and 273, I'm 54.6 lbs per foot.


----------



## robovski (Oct 24, 2009)

Currently about 63.6/ft down from about 97.6/ft at my heaviest. 

You get to guess about the height.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 26, 2009)

Still the lowest, do I get a prize?  lol


----------



## Emma (Oct 26, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Still the lowest, do I get a prize?  lol



Yeah, here have a cookie!


----------



## Fonzy (Nov 1, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah, here have a cookie!



I'm rather hungry actually, will you do me a fry-up?


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 1, 2009)

61.75 @ 5"7, 352lbs.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 1, 2009)

leonard bernstein, leonid brehznev, lenny bruce, lester bangs/two


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Nov 2, 2009)

Height - 6'3
Weight - 265lbs
42.06lbs per foot

Any takers?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2009)

59.2 @ just under 5'1"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

48 lbs per foot - 256/64 x 12


----------

